# Pax exits, car says "key has left the vehicle"... why?



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Today when a passenger left the car, the car still running, me still in it, the key still in my pocket, and the car gave its "key has left the vehicle" warning.

Ever have that happen? What might the passenger have had on him to cause that?


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes your key fob battery is either low battery or interference of some sort I found that if I keep key fob away from cell phone I didn’t not have that problem I used to keep key fob in center console but I was getting a lot of interference


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes I have had this happen moments after a pax got in the vehicle. The key thingie was in my front left pocket the entire time. I pulled it out, looked at it, stuck it back in my pocket and everything was good again. 2015 Prius.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope, I just keep it in my pocket. The only time the car ever gave me a message like that was when the 12v battery was low, and it started being REALLY weird, things like windows not working, there was one time I had to get out of the car and remote start it to get it to turn on. Plug-ins are really weird when the 12v battery is failing, you don't get much warning like you do in a normal ICE car. If the battery doesn't hit the 10.5v to kick over the high voltage relay, the car does not go. I fortunately realized what was happening and started carrying a 12v battery and jumper cables until I could get the 12v battery replaced later that week. Once the HV battery turns on, everything is good until you hit the stop button again.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

JFrancis said:


> Today when a passenger left the car, the car still running, me still in it, the key still in my pocket, and the car gave its "key has left the vehicle" warning.
> 
> Ever have that happen? What might the passenger have had on him to cause that?


Change the battery,

AND DON'T TURN OFF THE ENGINE!

until you get to a safe place to change the batter or you get home!

the cars usually won't shut off if the key loses contact, but it might not turn on if you turn off the ignition.

Which is fun in some random guys driveway.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Change the battery,
> 
> AND DON'T TURN OFF THE ENGINE!
> 
> ...


Or when you're a dope a leave it on the roof and drive off to work. Only took once a couple weeks after getting a keyless entry/start car for me to make sure I had the key in my pocket.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> the cars usually won't shut off if the key loses contact, but it might not turn on if you turn off the ignition.


Most keyless ignitions I've seen can be activated by holding the fob over the ignition even if it has no power. The RFID chip in the fob can respond to a vehicle even if it has no power, but the range is very limited. They are purpose built to do this.


----------

